# Gold Guessing Contest



## jack_burton (Mar 10, 2012)

Cnbarr and myself are holding a gold guessing contest.

Rules:
1. Closest guess without going over wins. Second closest guess (under or over) wins 2nd place.
2. 1 Guess per user.
3. Duplicate guesses go to the guess with the oldest time stamp.
4. Contest ends no later than 3/20/12 11:59 EST.

Prizes:
1. 2002 American Silver Eagle
2. 0.5 pounds of Ceramic Pentium 1 CPU

First place will get to choose which prize they want first, second place will get what's left.

Material:
13.6 pounds of Eproms from a 1980s Westinghouse Factory.

Best of luck and please enjoy in the spirit the contest was intended, FUN!

Pictures:


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Mar 10, 2012)

17.8 grams


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey Kyle,
I have a question that the members are going to want to know.....Are you going to break the chips open?Or just get the gold from the legs?
Johnny


----------



## cnbarr (Mar 10, 2012)

Here is the other prize, 10 Intel Pentium1 ceramic cpu's.

Like Jack_Burton said, lets keep it fun.

Good luck everyone, and thanks to Jack for hosting this contest.


----------



## Rogerwirecable (Mar 10, 2012)

21.4


----------



## Rogerwirecable (Mar 10, 2012)

21.4 gr


----------



## jack_burton (Mar 10, 2012)

mic said:


> Hey Kyle,
> I have a question that the members are going to want to know.....Are you going to break the chips open?Or just get the gold from the legs?
> Johnny




Cnbarr is doing the actual refining, I sent him the material. That being said- I think he's totally crushing them. He can correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## cnbarr (Mar 10, 2012)

Kyle, mic, and everyone on the forum,

Your right I'm crushing them, but as I told Kyle earlier the motor on my ball mill "sh#t the bed" 10 minutes into it, so I have to go old school and crush them by hand. So it won't be a fine crush by any means but I will do my best to crush them to at least 1/4" minus for the most part. Which should be sufficient enough to get the job done.


----------



## EDI Refining (Mar 10, 2012)

23 Grams


----------



## maynman1751 (Mar 10, 2012)

19.6g........1-1/2g/lb


----------



## cnbarr (Mar 10, 2012)

I know my vote doesn't count, but I will say 8.34Toz, I guess you can say I'm optimistic. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## etack (Mar 10, 2012)

31 gr
etack


----------



## jmdlcar (Mar 10, 2012)

27.2 grams


----------



## wmiliff (Mar 10, 2012)

30 gr


----------



## supercharged04 (Mar 11, 2012)

1toz


----------



## Geo (Mar 11, 2012)

16.5g


----------



## rich_2137 (Mar 11, 2012)

21.1g


----------



## oldgeek (Mar 11, 2012)

17 Grams


----------



## willto (Mar 11, 2012)

24.6 grams


----------



## martyn111 (Mar 11, 2012)

6.3 grams


----------



## stihl88 (Mar 11, 2012)

18.9g


----------



## bigjohn (Mar 11, 2012)

19.76 grams


----------



## stephenholseberg (Mar 11, 2012)

16.9 :mrgreen:


----------



## goldenchild (Mar 12, 2012)

9.76g


----------



## kuma (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello all , how are tricks today?
I hope all is well!
I'll have a crack at it , I'll go 20.4g :roll: 
Thanks guys!
All the best for now , and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## Claudie (Mar 12, 2012)

8.16 grams


----------



## jjohio (Mar 12, 2012)

39.7 grams


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 12, 2012)

46g


----------



## glondor (Mar 12, 2012)

25g


----------



## qst42know (Mar 14, 2012)

51.0g


----------



## jack_burton (Mar 20, 2012)

Haven't been any guesses in awhile and with the deadline looming and the job complete- I am declaring the guessing portion of the contest closed!

The gold is being moved via secret armed (ok, probably not armed, well, it is the US Post Office- some of those guys are gun nuts!) caravan from an undisclosed location deep in the Salt Lake Valley to a private bunker housing Dominion's vast gold reserves in the suburbs of Washington D.C. (Probably where they hide the Vice President Biden when in Obama is in trouble- at this time, we can neither confirm or deny this).

Once a final weight is confirmed by the Department of Homeland Security (Me) and are certified as accurate by the Chairwoman of the Select Committee of Weights and Means (My Wife), a winner will be announced. (We are hoping by Friday 23 March)

PS, Yes- I have worked too long for the US Government.


----------



## maynman1751 (Mar 20, 2012)

jack_burton said:


> Haven't been any guesses in awhile and with the deadline looming and the job complete- I am declaring the guessing portion of the contest closed!
> 
> The gold is being moved via secret armed (ok, probably not armed, well, it is the US Post Office- some of those guys are gun nuts!) caravan from an undisclosed location deep in the Salt Lake Valley to a private bunker housing Dominion's vast gold reserves in the suburbs of Washington D.C. (Probably where they hide the Vice President Biden when in Obama is in trouble- at this time, we can neither confirm or deny this).
> 
> ...



Jack, you've been sniffin' too many Nitric fumes! :shock:


----------



## jack_burton (Mar 22, 2012)

And the tally is in. 24.4g

Winner
edi gold with a guess of 23g

Runner Up
willto with a guess of 24.6g

edi gold, please PM me your address and your choice of the Silver Eagle or the Pentium Pro.

willto, please PM me your address.


Thanks everybody! Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## maynman1751 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank You Jack and Cnbarr for the great opportunity! John.


----------



## Claudie (Apr 1, 2012)

Congratulations on winning!

Thank you for putting on this contest, it's always fun to see the range of guesses and then see the actual yield!


----------

